# Overnight Break For Father & Three Kids



## taytoman (11 Oct 2013)

Hello. Would like to take 3 kids aged 9, 10 and 6 away on an overnight trip from Dublin during the forthcoming Halloween break. Any suggestions for a hotel with pool and kids club within striking distance of Dublin, perhaps with other attractions nearby that are not too weather dependant. Its a lot to ask I know but any suggestions
 Would help. thanks in advance.


----------



## so-crates (11 Oct 2013)

(Cannot ... Resist...) have you considered Tayto Park?


----------



## taytoman (11 Oct 2013)

I set myself up for that! Its just down the road and any way  I've been there ! Come on, some real suggestions !


----------



## hippy1975 (12 Oct 2013)

Amber Springs hotel in Gorey have great facilities for kids, crazy golf, dodgems, play area, few small animals in a big section at the back.   no connection to the hotel.  Well's house close to Gorey is great to visit if the weather is not bad, there's obstacle-like play area for the older kids and a zip wire, woodland walks with random things to find on your way, wooden car made out of a tree trunk, that kind of thing.
No connection to wells either just think it's great value, Eur 6 in for the car and that's it, you can even bring your own picnic they have picnic tables too


----------



## Chefie (12 Oct 2013)

You could try Talbot hotel in Carlow, not too far from Dublin, does deals for families. Has pool...also kids club I think but there is a place next door that has bowling & arcade games


----------



## Boyd (12 Oct 2013)

taytoman said:


> .....within striking distance of Dublin





hippy1975 said:


> Amber Springs hotel in Gorey.....



Gorey?!! Sure its only two hours away.....

What about:


----------



## hippy1975 (12 Oct 2013)

Gorey is an hour from Dublin (outside rush hour obviously)


----------



## so-crates (13 Oct 2013)

Chefie said:


> You could try Talbot hotel in Carlow, not too far from Dublin, does deals for families. Has pool...also kids club I think but there is a place next door that has bowling & arcade games



Yes, the Talbot in Carlow is right beside the Dome so if the weather isn't favourable for an outdoor activity there is definitely a good fallback right on your doorstep.


----------



## hughesjohnp (14 Jun 2014)

It's worth checking out the Hudson Bay Hotel (outside Athlone) - 1 hour from Dublin, motorway all the way. We stayed there a few times and they have a very good kids club that usually runs with kids holidays. They gave very good pool area while is ideal for kids


----------



## Eithneangela (14 Jun 2014)

You could even stay in the Amber Springs in Gorey, or any other Gorey Hostelry, and use the great Forest Park Adventure Centre in Courtown which has the full Gravity experience, as well as lots of other stuff like Zipwire, Archery, Paint Splat, and a full Swimming pool and leisure complex.


----------



## Purple (23 Jun 2014)

username123 said:


> Gorey?!! Sure its only two hours away.....



Wexford town is 2 hours from Dublin. Gorey is a little over an hour away.


----------

